# Property title deeds storage



## robbie00 (5 Sep 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knew any companies or solicitors that store property deeds.

Also what would it cost to replace these should they be damaged in a fire or lost. 

All advice appreciated and please move my psot if its in the wrong location.


----------



## mercman (5 Sep 2012)

There are plenty of companies in the market storing documents for people. If you gave an idea of your location it may help. As for the cost, this depends on where you go ??

Have you asked your solicitor to make storage facilities for papers available ??


----------



## robbie00 (5 Sep 2012)

Hi Mercman,

Thanks for the reply, I am located in Dublin 15 and I am enquiring for someone else not myself. I wish I had my mortgage paid of with the problem of worrying about were to put the deeds!!!

Ill ask them to check with the solicitor they have.

I was more thinking in the even of a fire what the cost would be to replace these over the cost of storing them for say the next 30 years


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Sep 2012)

Hi Robbie,

IMHO a small fireproof safe in your house is probably the best option.  They're not too expensive and I think I've seen people mention on AAM that they can be put in the floor.

This previous thread is good for info on the important docs especially this post.

If you run the search option on this subject I think there are a few other relevant threads available.


----------



## mercman (5 Sep 2012)

A number of years ago the Banks ceased the service of holding papers and articles of value for their customers. I doubt if AIB or any others will assis in this service. Never mind the charges, they simply don't do it any longer.


----------



## robbie00 (5 Sep 2012)

Thanks for all the replies I have just e-mailed one of the file storing companys to see how much it would cost to store the files.


----------



## Bronte (6 Sep 2012)

robbie00 said:


> Thanks for all the replies I have just e-mailed one of the file storing companys to see how much it would cost to store the files.


 
I don't like the sound of that, better off with a solicitor or a bank, or failing that a fire proof safe in the house.  

It costs money to replace deeds.


----------



## mercman (6 Sep 2012)

It might be best to copy the title deeds as well, and store them in the 'cloud' or somewhere safe. Banks will not take papers for safe keeping.


----------



## Vanilla (6 Sep 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> Hi Robbie,
> 
> IMHO a small fireproof safe in your house is probably the best option. They're not too expensive and I think I've seen people mention on AAM that they can be put in the floor.
> 
> ...


 
Things have changed since that thread. Land Certificates are now defunct and are now only documents of historical and personal value. Registry of Deeds title is now compulsarily registrable across the whole of Ireland and is dying out. The only title deeds now that must be minded are the few remaining registry of deeds titles ( over 90% of the land mass of ireland is land registry) and planning documents, engineers certs, BER certs, some stat declarations etc.


----------



## 3CC (6 Nov 2013)

Hi Vanilla,

Do you know how I could tell if my property is registered or not? I am just trying to figure out if this is something I need to worry about or not.

Thanks,

3CC


----------

